# Headed to Strawberry for the first time - where should I fish?



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

It's such a huge reservoir--I have no idea where to get in. We will be coming in from the north and we'll be using an inflatable boat. In Jordanelle and Deer Creek we usually just paddle around with lures (Panther Martins, KastMasters, etc.) in the water and have pretty good success catching rainbows. Would the same technique work in Strawberry? 

Thanks (in advance)!


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

Indian Creek Bay and the Renegade area.
purchase a map of Strawberry. 
Fish-N-Map Co.
lures 
crank baits
Lucky Craft Pointer, brown and ranbow
tube jig.
2 ½ inch tubes with a ¼​oz. lead head.
pearl white speckle and crawdad colors.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

You really can't go wrong. I have caught fish all over the lake. Have done well with powerbait from shore, and plastic jigs thru the ice or from a boat.


----------

